# Floor Before or After Cabinets



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Just curious, when installing new cabinets and floor covering are the cabinets installed before the flooring or on top of the new floor?


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Floor first or you will be doing a lot of unnecessary cutting and trimming.


----------



## danrush (Oct 16, 2017)

Always flooring first, with the exception of some of the floating floors (pergo, etc). If installing cabinets with a floating floor, we shim the bases up the thickness of the finished floor. This is to allow proper clearances for under counter appliances. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Flooring first ...*

I had an argument with an interioor decorator who thought the cabinets should go in first.... then cut, fit, and trim the flooring around them. I didn't even want to give her the reasons that would be a bad idea, but the biggest one is ... the cabinets can be relocated anywhere in the room at a later time if so desired and secondly, the floor is much easier to clean with a bead of sealant in the toe kick so water can't get underneath. :vs_cool:


----------



## red68mgb (Aug 21, 2019)

I've done both ways and heard the pros and cons. 

It does use extra flooring, but you don't have to do all the cutting where the refrig, range and dw go, and it helps with leveling those appliances. 

On the other hand, it does make any future repairs a real pain. I ran pergo under all the cabinets and promptly put a big gouge in it by dropping a chefs knife. A lot of time on hands and knees to fix that!

Factors: Is the flooring $5/psf or $1/psf? Is the subfloor wood or concrete? Are the cabinets particle board or plywood or solid wood? What is the thickness of the finished floor? What is the effect on future repairs or changes to flooring? There's probably others I've missed.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't forget the dishwasher and the thickness of the flooring making it difficult, at times, to pull the dishwasher out. Just a thought.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> I had an argument with an interioor decorator who thought the cabinets should go in first.... then cut, fit, and trim the flooring around them..................


I have worked with Interior Decorators and Interior Designers. Worlds of difference. Anyone can become an Interior Decorator, most states require a minimum of a BS to be an Interior Designer. As a woodworker, you can communicate with the Designer. They know woodworking, stripping and furniture repair as well as finishes. They know exactly what they want and exactly what can be done as well as what cant be done.


----------



## red68mgb (Aug 21, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Don't forget the dishwasher and the thickness of the flooring making it difficult, at times, to pull the dishwasher out. Just a thought.


Usually, that's only an issue when new flooring is installed in an existing kitchen. In my experience, in a new install flooring is extended under the dw, fridge and range. 

Of course, that could be an issue getting the appliances level with the ctop if the flooring material is thick and not installed under the cabinets (or the cabinets shimmed.)


----------



## Jared Sankovich (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm in the floor first camp. The amount of flooring under the cabinets is minor cost wise. People change their minds often enough it's worth it to lay it wall to wall. After cabinets (on a new build) is just bad form. I've seen to many squeaky floors and face nails on hardwood installs done after.


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

I learned what Bigjim said first hand. Dishwashers are bad installing the floors arent bad installing, but when you have to remove that Dishwasher your gonna be bugged. Heaven help you if you damage teh counter top because you can't adjust the DW low enough to clear the counter top.


----------

